# Some new pics from Edison GTG



## egk2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Just some shots taken at the local GTG in Edison NJ.
The only change is a brand new mtech 2 steering wheel, 370mm.


----------



## 97-e39-540i (Jul 1, 2006)

/// SHINNEY RED ..nice


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Sweet ride. Got to get one of those E30's!!


----------



## egk2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Added a few more from the most recent gtg.


----------



## NORE (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow!


----------

